# Officially On The Ice!!!!!!!!!!



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I usually take these early season excersions by myself......but age has taught be to be a little more cautious....So I called bassmastermjb (MARK) this morning and asked him if he wanted to join me on a scouting trip....to put things in perspective alignment for our being....THAT BEING, JUST HOW WAS THE ICE COVERING ON MOGADORE. He said he was glad to get out of the house and "lets go"..... We first hit the Palm Rd. area (very back of Mog.) I carefully eased my way out and augered the first test hole. It checked out at over 3 1/2 in. and a couple more checked out at under 3 in. Good hard ice.. We then left and went down to CLR.....and cut a couple more test holes at the boat ramp (EAST SIDE OF THE ROAD)with the big parking lot....These holes produced a thickness between 2 to 2 1/2 in.....These holes were where we decided to give a quick try, since I just happened to bring along rods and bait........Fished just shy of a half hour and with out any luck...BUT......YOU COULDN'T FIND TWO HAPPIER GUY'S.........Just to be on that ice for the first time again, since last season.......WOW!!!!!! To drop that jig into that round hole drilled in that shimmering ICE.....Bites or no bites .....just being there was what it was all about......NOW FOR THE DOWN SIDE. IT'S NOT SAFE ENOUGH TO JUST GO OUT THERE AND START RUNNING AROUND....HELTER/ SKELTER.....THE ICE HAS TWO MANY VARIABLE THICKNESSES RIGHT NOW....PLUS THERE ARE SCATTERED OPEN WATER POCKETS AT DIFFERENT LOCATIONS......OUR RECOMMENDATION IS TO GIVE IT ANOTHER FEW DAYS...AND WITH THE PROJECTED TEMPS HEADED OUR WAY .......IT'S SO CLOSE YOU CAN TASTE IT......THATS WHY WE DECIDED TO POST THIS....THATS THE STORY GUY'S......AND WERE STICKIN TO IT......MARK AND JON SR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Jon Sr. Thanks for the posted update. _I would have let Mark walk out on the ice ahead of you! _. *His "tackle box" is a little larger than yours*! 

It looks like Monday will be the first day to drown some maggots out there., although I expect to find some "adventurous guys" testing it out over weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I may go check Sunday... won't be long!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BD...(Carl)......Telling you guy. I Felt those toes of yours "TAPPIN" real hard these last few days.......IT REALLY DOES WORK.....I'm a beliver.....Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN.....As usual, the old guy got to be the "GOAT"......but thats OK...I see it as protecting a future generation of diehard ice fishermen(that are somewhat touched in the head) and some day it will be MARKS turn, to pass that deed along to someone younger that him....MAN....He loves to ice fish as much as I do........and is super funny to just be around.......and thats what we need more of today......in these troubled times.... PS. Your right about there being some adventurous people there over the weekend.....I JUST HOPE THEY USE EXTREME CAUTION..........Jon Sr.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i got darin like that about three years ago and started drillin off palm rd on first ice. had almost 3 in. i fished a lil caught a few and on my way back in made it almost all the way to shore before i went through to my waist. glad i had the ice picks to pull my self out. haven't done that since. If you boys (Mark and Jon Sr) are gonna be out next weekend i will be more than happy to join ya.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Powerstrokin73......I'll send ya......a PM. as usual.....Ice is only going to get better......PS. On our way there, we passed your lake and it was wide open and wind swept.......with only a tiny bit of shoreline ice covering.....I'll be in touch........Jon Sr.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm going to wait till Monday before I feel comfortable enough to be out there........Mark


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i meant next weekend sorry, i won't have time till then. that lake will probably freeze good once the wind stops i think the water temp is low enough that one good night will seal it up good, hopefully. talk to ya soon guys


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

First ice is the best! Years ago I used to live near LaGrange Indiana and there was several lakes with lots of small channels. The fish would load up in these channels in 4'-6' of water at first ice. We used to push a 4'x8' sheet of plywood onto the ice and fish off that to distribute our weight. No problem on 2"-2 1/2" of ice. That only works if your fishing 20' or so from shore. Any further and trying to manuver yourself and the plywood on thin ice was a logistical nightmare. Lots of good early fishin though.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

will drill a few holes at the club saturday and check the ice...had 1''+ last week and likely has gained...we shall see...drug my feet and only have gulp maggots and crappie bites...hope they arent beeing picky!! better charge the auger drill!!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

mrphish, first off I am jealous as all get out right now!!! How was the ice looking, was it the good clear stuff or some sort of blend. Just curious, guys we are so close and to be this early is fantastic!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

"Jon Sr. I would have let Mark walk out on the ice ahead of you! His "tackle box" is a little larger than yours! "

Icebucket, I resent that remark!!! Just remember where I have lived the past 20+ years.I know all the "SECRET HOTSPOTS"  ............Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It was darn cold last night.... 

*IT'S LOOKIN' GOOD*

... Just be careful out there!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow mrphish, im shocked that you guys found that much ice. thanks for the report! im sure you guys had quite a thrill walking on water again.

i went back to that small pond i walked on last week and it had almost 1" of ice. 

its on now. forecast continues to look good.

you guys ice fished on Dec. 5th, 2008. thats the earliest ive ever heard of. one for the records.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

To each and everyone of you guys that add so much to this site....The THANKS IS TO YOU....NEXT!!!!!!!!!TO ANYONE WITH PLANS TO GO OUT AND EXPLORE THIS WEEKEND......FOLLOW ICEBUCKETJOHN'S BOLD PRINT.....AND BE EVER SO "CAUTIOUS" AS YOU BEGIN THIS NEW ICE FISHING SEASON.....YOU GUYS THAT HAVE READ MY POSTINGS KNOW THAT I'VE BEEN AT THIS OVER 50 YEARS........."THE BIGGEST THING I EVER LEARNED IS. THERE IS NO FISH, WORTH YOUR LIFE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS WILL BE A TOUGH WEEK FOR MOST OF YOU.....WANTING TO GET OUT THERE.....BUT AFTER LAST NIGHT........IT'S TRICKY NOW, MORE THAN EVER......THERE WILL BE AREAS THAT WERE OPEN WATER YESTERDAY(LARGE AMOUNTS OF WATER FOWL CONCENTRATED IN PLACES AND THAT CAN MAKE PLACES STAY OPEN LONGER) AND THEY WILL SOMETIMES ICE OVER IN ONE NIGHT....AND JUST THE GENERAL OVERALL CONDITION OF UNEQUAL THICKINESS SHOULD PUT EVERYONE ON HIGH ALERT......AS USUAL......I WRITE WAY MORE THAN I INTEND TOO.......BUT IT'S HARD TO PUT CERTAIN VERY IMPORTANT FACTS IN TO A COUPLE SENTENCES............NEXT WEEKEND SHOULD BE THE REAL BEGINING OF THE SEASON, IF TEMPS HOLD TRUE AND WE DON'T GET ALOT OF SNOW......"BUT HERE'S THE KICKER".......THIS WILL STILL APPLY ONLY TO LAKES THAT NOW HAVE HAD SOME PREVIOUS ICE COVER AND THE BIGGER WATER LAKES WILL THEN BECOME THE AREAS OF SERIOUS CONCERN FOR SAFETY........!!!!!!!!!!!!GUY'S..........PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY......WE DON'T WANT TO LOOSE ANYONE OF YOU.........GREAT FISHING TO YOU AND REALLY THINK OUT WHAT/WHERE/ AND HOW SAFE YOUR GOING TO BE.....JON SR. IN THIS SPORT......ONE WRONG STEP...QUICKLY CAN BECOME YOUR LAST.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

They on the ice up at Indian Lake as of yesterday


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

zpyles_00 said:


> They on the ice up at Indian Lake as of yesterday


Any idea of how much ice is on it? I know there are a lot of Brave Souls that fish IL.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

.....Guys pay attention to what ...mrphish42 is saying...this ice is just getting started...a lot of unsafe ice out there...Looks good ..chances are it's not....Someone is going to get a wet A__-__ if not worse.......C.L....:C


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Buckeye Mike, I can't hardly imagine more than 2" 2-1/2" maybe


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> will drill a few holes at the club saturday and check the ice...had 1''+ last week and likely has gained...we shall see...drug my feet and only have gulp maggots and crappie bites...hope they arent beeing picky!! better charge the auger drill!!


3-3 1/2" of good ice!!! didnt fish as it was getting dark but it is fishable!!!! will try to add pics...


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Better get at it now boys. All the long term forecasts I have seen have temps in the upper 30s and 40s for the next week or two. Gonna check some ice out tommorow and see whats happening. Still is early though. Even if I get out before christmas I'll be happy. I will post when I check things out. I have a feelin' I won't be the only one looking.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

zpyles_00 said:


> Buckeye Mike, I can't hardly imagine more than 2" 2-1/2" maybe


THANKS, for the reply, yea that is what i was thinking, but i know some Brave Souls that will get on 1 1/2'', but i am not 1 of them.

GOOD LUCK TO'YA


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...1 1/2 in. is just asking for it...can't imagine any one socalled brave enough to venture out on it........C.L....


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i'll go out on 1-1/2" but i'm a pretty small guy to, but i wont be the only one out on 1-1/2" if there's other folks out i'll join but i don't like playing the lone ranger at all lol 


My dad went this morning and said back at long island, the only place they on the ice is the first section of water that comes up to the road, just inside that little bay, and he said the ice is 3" if you can find it. other than that it's either 2" or open water, no in between. 

he caught 12 dinks bout 3" long. seen one keeper caught

said he talked to a fella out there that fished yesterday with 3 of his buddies and they cleaned 100 keepers between the 4 of them

were going out in the morning


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have been on 2 inches and i always say i wont do it again but if i had 2 inches of ice now id probably be out on it lol... we are gonna go check the ice soon as the ole lady gets here....


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Did some driving today and it was a bummer! Ladue Ice on the south end is now hit pretty hard from all the snow. Under that slush/snow is about 2 inches. We covered a big area and it was about the same all over. Way to much snow at Ladue so i headed West. Hit 4 ponds that had anywhere from skin ice to 2 inches. Oberlin,Wellington, and a few others were all open water. I skipped Michigan for another week hoping for ice here by mid week. Things aren't just looking good for the next couple weeks here in Ohio. Just hoping the weather swings back in our favor. Pretty frustrating when reports were for 2 weeks of cold weather....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

mrphish42... so you fished on 2 - 2 1/2 inches of ice??? wow i hope you are being safe 


mrphish42 said:


> is like you and buckeyetom standing in the parking lot and playing catch with a lighted stick of dymamite.......it's going to go off.....and no one can guess just who is going to get the bad end of the deal....Please just trust me on this....Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I call it safe...... just as you said....I know it was only waist deep.....and mark(who was 10 ft. away from me)...... was only 30 ft from my van..........were there was that tossable floatation cushion tethered to a rope....and if the ice broke where mark was he could have grabed the dock. He wouldn't need to, because, the water was also waist deep where he was......


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...mrphish42 ...You keep talking to these guys and you are going to get somebody drowned....In your first post you didn't tell them about all your safety precautions...:C


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...mrphish42 ...You keep talking to these guys and you are going to get somebody drowned....In your first post you didn't tell them about all your safety precautions...:C


yea if i had a van id be good to go!!


----------

